# TCI recommendations for "JTAC'ery"



## Jim Flagan (Dec 7, 2015)

I searched around, but no joy. I have my eyes on a TCI setup. I have an inside guy so cost will not be a big issue. Just looking for any advice from anyone who is using the TCI. Which setup do you have. Especially anyone who is using it to control.


----------

